# Sms via comandos AT



## perc

Quiero saber que celulares me sirven para poder enviar sms por comandos AT.


----------



## zonic

Bueno  yo he probado en envio de comandos AT con un telefono de la gama siemens A56 ,
pero te puede servir el C35,A55,C55,C56 Ect ,esta gama permite la comunicacion serial por puerto Com ,solo realiza el circuito para Rs 232 A TTL que es un adaptador de señales entre la PC y el movil  y baja la guia de comandos para C35i
esta guia en su mayoria sirve para todos los moviles siemens de esta gama. otra opcion son los ericson pero no tengo experiencia en estos. suerte .....Fernando S


----------



## perc

Hola zonic muchas gracias por tu respuesta,, tambien me sirve el A56i para comandos at para envios de soms¿.. por fa necesito mas modelos para sacar costos del mejor modelo que me sirva... muchas gracias--


----------



## zonic

claro el siemen A56i te sirve , la verdad es que no encuentro celulares mas economicos para tu proyecto.o al menos que yo conosca ,tambien puedes usar un modulo motorola,ericson o siemens pero por programacion y facilidad de manejo te recomiendo el siemens. 8)  8)  8)  8) 

Fernando S


----------



## fiolin

Tambíen te puede servir los Sony Ericcson como el T230, el T290, el J300, yo he probado con todos ellos y funcionan bien, el J300 no admite modo texto pero los demas que nombré admiten modo texto y PDU.


----------



## h22

zonic dijo:
			
		

> Bueno  yo he probado en envio de comandos AT con un telefono de la gama siemens A56 ,
> pero te puede servir el C35,A55,C55,C56 Ect ,esta gama permite la comunicacion serial por puerto Com ,solo realiza el circuito para Rs 232 A TTL que es un adaptador de señales entre la PC y el movil  y baja la guia de comandos para C35i
> esta guia en su mayoria sirve para todos los moviles siemens de esta gama. otra opcion son los ericson pero no tengo experiencia en estos. suerte .....Fernando S




Hola Zonic.

Por favor necesito que me pases mas información acerca de como hago para enviar comandos AT a un Simens A56. Soy nuevo en lo de los celulares pero me interesa mucho mucho ese tema.
Cuáles son los comandos que soporta?
Como se los envía? Se utiliza un software especial?
Puedo hacerlo desde un microcontrolador?

Desde ya, te agradezco en todo lo que me puedas ayudar.


----------



## alepic

hay por internet un programa donde buscas todo sobre como manejar los celulares, espera que no me acuerdo....... ya lo tengo GOOGLE es.
yo pienso en ves de pedir las cosas porque buscan primero, ya que esta lleno de articulos sobre el tema y mas todavia en los foros donde se conectan con micros los celulares.

en este mismo foro hay mas de tres temas que conosco que tratan el tema y en detalle si es necesario, es al pedo que creen otro tema de lo mismo.

le recomiendo que busquen y asi van a aprender mas que si alguien le pasa un codigo hecho y no saben porque hace tal o tal cosa para enviar un sms por ejemplo.

alepic


----------



## Jaunte

Hola, aunque tengo una pregunta nueva, voy a aprovechar este post para no duplicar mensajes innecesariamente.

Estoy tratando de leer los mensajes de un modem (GDW11 de Westermo) a través del hyperterminal y resulta que al mandarle el comando *AT+CMGR=1* para leer el mensaje 1, no responde ni con el mensaje ni con ERROR, *responde con OK pero sin el mensaje* (para todos los mensajes).
La tarjeta (Yoigo) está sin PIN y sí hay mensajes en el modem. Y el modem parece funcionar bien en todo lo demás.
Imagino que será un pequeño detalle, pero lo encuentro.

¿Alguno sabeis qué puedo estar pasando por alto?


----------



## zoomg80

La verdad si esta raro, nunca me ha pasado.

Intenta enviarle el comando *AT+CMGL="ALL"*

esperemos que te muestre todos los mensajes almacenados

Cuando resuelvas tu bronca avisanos a ver que se nos pega

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## jorger53

para los comandos at, que cable necesito?, o por ejemplo si lo voy a conectar a un pic, haria las conexiones, con el fbus o con el mbus?


----------



## raul19v

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y espero me ayuden en mi problema.....bueno tengo un Motorola W375 y quiero enviar sms por comandos AT empleando el hyperterminal. He probado con otros celulares y me funcionan pero en este caso no instala nada. Se supone que se debe instalar el driver del modem del celular en la pc para usar su puerto virtual en el envio de sms. Es decir, al momento de conectar el celular a la pc con el celular en modo telefono no descarga nada ni instala nada.....esta algo raro......espero me ayuden!


----------



## lexxx86

pedro: alguien q alla hecho cumunicacion celular con el pic..  necesito ayuda


----------



## ingel77

es imposible!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Alguien sabe como me puedo llegar a comunicar con el NOKIA1100, mi objetivo es desde un cel cualquiera mandar un mensaje al nokia que este lo decodifique y me comande una carga.


----------



## Chico3001

Con un nokia no he intentado pero si pude hacerlo con un modem wavecom y la PC, el comando AT que tienes que enviar es el at+cmgs de la siguiente manera at+cmgs=numero telefonico, posteriormente el mensaje y terminar con un retorno de carro (1A en hexa)

at+cmgs=5551234567
probando envios de SMS<0x1A>


----------



## miguelopez

Hola.

Que referencias de celulares Nokia de gama media o baja aceptan comandos AT modo texto?


----------



## planck

Como estan, Colombia Presente........Tengo una duda....voy a trbajar con un siemens A56, pero en la parte de AT+CMGS = "numero telefonico" como va directamente, por ejemplo en Colombia un Nº de telefono convencional es  317 682 08 87,  entonces como colocaria el numero es esta linea..............Y por favor  necesito el datasheet del A56,  pero no el manual de usuario... es que es para conectar el celular a un microcontrolador ATMEGA16, necesito hacer el cable para conectarlos...... Gracias....


----------



## Chico3001

Tendrias que mandar el comando de esta forma:

at+cmgs=3176820887
probando envios de SMS<0x1A> 

Sin espacios entre los numeros .....


----------



## mostro

Hola compañeros estoy intentando comunicacion por comandos at desde el hiperterminal al celular ya diseñe el cable con max 232 y probe el cable pero he usado el siemens a56, el a56 flasheado a c56, el m55, a70 y ninguno me responde cuando lo comunico por comandos at, pregunto estos celulares se les debe hacer algo previamente para que se puedan comunicar con comandos at


----------



## mostro

aqui de nuevo compañeros foristas como he visto con sony ericsson tambien camellan los comandos at por ejemplo t290 que me informaciónrmo un compañero forista y muchos que he visto en foros pero aqui en mi pais en cali conseguir un sony ericsson de baja gama o economico como los que he visto en foros no se consiguen y comprar uno para probar y despues ver que no pasa nada es dificil como me ocurre con los siemens que dije anteriormente alguien sabe a la fija cual puedo conseguir en cali y que me sirva  por fa help


----------



## mostro

compañero planck el a56 que tu usas te trabaja con comandos AT porque intente por todos los medios con este con el a56 flasheado  a c56 el m55y nada no obtengo respuesta por el hiperterminal logico los comunico con el pc con el max 232. Cuando lo pongo a 310 baudios todos estos celulares lo unico que hacen es responderme con un 3 chiquitico estoy desconcertado compañero que hay que hacer sugerencias


----------



## planck

Que tal como estan...me podrian hacer un favor ....estoy trabajando con un siemes A56...y no estoy seguro de dos cosas: 

1. Si estos comandos son los de este celular 

2. Si estoy enviando bien los comandos, (el orden y si estan bien) 

les mando el codigo, con 9600 baudios: 


AT 
AT+CMGF=1 
AT+CMGW=317682087 
AT+CMSS=1 

Help me¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿

gracias


----------



## planck

Amigo MOstro.....

Un amigo me dijo que el A56i  tiene una resistencia de entrada en tx o rx y que puede ser por eso que no funciona bien, estoy con este cuento y hay voy igual necesito trabajar haber que pasa


----------



## Chico3001

Me quedo con algunas dudas... cual es el error que tienes y si solo te sale ese error con CMGW?


----------



## planck

El error es que  no pasa nada estoy comunicando esto con un microcontrolador ATMEGA16  de ATMEl,  estableci la comunicacion serial, he probado el codigo que mostre antes y este que me enseño chico001:

AT 
AT+CMGF=1 
at+cmgs=317682087 

Sea con este codigo, o con el codigo de arriba (mi post) no responde el cel


----------



## Chico3001

a mi me paso que pensaba que el numero telefonico era el adecuado y en realidad habia que añadirle el codigo de cuidad antes...asi que intenta primero llamar a un telefono cualquiera con ATD y despues cuelga con ATH para probar que el numero sea correcto y podamos descartar ese problema

ATD 317682087


----------



## planck

Me gustaria tambien saber -.....cuando yo ejecuto los comandos AT que se debe observar en la pantalla del celular?
gracias


----------



## planck

Ok voy a probar y les cuento


----------



## jogon39

No he trabajado con ninguno de los siemens, he leido mucha información de los módulos que ofrece la gente de Multitech pero son un tanto costosos. En mis manos tengo el siemens a52... será posible que pueda usar comandos at en este modelo? otro detalle... en el caso de que pudiera, alguno de uds podría subir el diagrama en donde aparezcan las conexiones del tx, rx y gnd del siemens a52 y el a56?


----------



## adrianjpc

necesito ayudar para mandar msj en formato PDU alguien sabe soy de mexico(+52)

saludos


----------



## Chico3001

Esto te puede servir..... luce interesante no sabia que se podian mandar mensajes en ese tipo de formatos... 

http://www.dreamfabric.com/sms/


----------



## planck

Bueno amigos ya pude comunicar el celular, el problema era que el puerto serial  del siemes a56i tiene una resistencia al lado del procesador que le impide ejecutar esta comunicacion..

ahora.......ya probe  lo que me dijo el  Master de chico001,

AT
(delay 1 segundo)
ATD 3176820887
(delay 1 segundo)
(delay 1 segundo)
(delay 1 segundo)
(delay 1 segundo)
(delay 1 segundo)
(delay 1 segundo)
(delay 1 segundo)
(delay 1 segundo)
(delay 1 segundo)
ATH

Lo que ocurre es no llama, en la pantalla se observa   "Llamada terminada"....ahora si.........
Chico001  si fueras a hacer una llamada como harias el codigo?

Gracias


----------



## adrianjpc

if(input(PIN_B4)==0){

printf("ATD96112435;");

}


----------



## adrianjpc

hacer llamadas ya pude realizar ahora necesito enviar msj. le problema esta que mi celular no permite el envio de msj de modo normal necesito enviar dato en formato PDU.

saludos a todos.. 

http://www.dreamfabric.com/sms/


----------



## Chico3001

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> at+cmgs=3176820887
> probando envios de SMS<0x1A>



Intenten esa secuencia para ver si asi si pueden enviar mensajes..... en cuanto a envio de SMS por PDU nunca lo he intentado.... nito hacer experimentos para saber como se hace.....


----------



## mostro

compañero planck:
dices que hay una resistencia al lado del micro?
fijate yo ya consegui comunicacion con comandos AT pero con un j300 sony ericsson pero me interesa tambien hacerlo con siemens a56 como es.
Si necesitas ayuda en visual para tu comunicacion te puedo ayudar.

"El mostro"


----------



## mostro

alguien sabe como hacer envio de mensajes pero en pdu con comandos AT, es decir introduciendo el numero en el celular y luego metiendo el mensaje no importa si despues se debe traducir a texto  o no
compañeros foristas


----------



## vinroth

CORDIAL SALUDO PARA TODOS!

Quiero comunicar serialmente un microcontrolador y un teléfono celular. Primero, estoy tratando de probar lo comando AT entre el PC y el celular inicialmente. Trabajo con celulares Nokia 3220 y Nokia 6800; tengo los cables CA42 y DKU5; pero aún no consigo que ninguno de los teléfonos responda ante los comandos AT. He tratado de enviar datos mediante Hyperterminal y también con el comunicador serial del Proton, pero no obtengo ninguna respuesta.

El Nokia Pc suite a veces reconoce los teléfonos y a veces no; sin embargo, el Mobiledit! detecta los teléfonos con ambos cables, así que el problema no es de los cables de conexión. Me he leído de cabo a rabo los diferentes hilos en el foro, pero aún no consigo dar con el problema.

¿Alguien tiene idea de que puede estar pasando? Según los comentarios que encuentro en el foro, no debería tener problemas para recibir respuesta ante los comandos.

Gracias de antemano a quien pueda ayudar.


----------



## miguelopez

Hola.

Puede ser que no tengas bien hecha la interfaz, recuerda que los celulares trabajan a 3.7v y el pic a 5v, ahora si lo comunicas con el PC es a 12v (RS232). Algo importante es la velocidad de transmision.

Esos celulares que tu tienes poseen Bluethoot, asi que no hay muchos problemas para comunicarlos con el PC. Si los quieres conectar al micro, debes usar un modulo Bluethoot y si lo quieres comunicar via cable, debes verificar que las tensiones sean las adecuadas.

Saludos


----------



## vinroth

Gracias miguelopez por tu respuesta. Según lo que he leído en los siguientes enlaces,

http://discussion.forum.nokia.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78685

http://foro.portalhacker.net/index.php/topic,74414.0.html


es posible enviar comandos AT via Hyperterminal con el cable de datos del celular. La verdad aún no he realizado pruebas con el PIC porque quiero saber cómo responde el teléfono ante los comandos desde el PC. ¿Hay que enviar alguna trama de inicialización para que el cel. acepte los comandos AT?


----------



## miguelopez

No hay necesidad de ninguna trama. Las tramas de las que hablas son con el FBus. Por supuesto que se puede enviar los comandos por el PC con el cable, en el link 2 te indican como hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## alegh19

planck dijo:


> Bueno amigos ya pude comunicar el celular, el problema era que el puerto serial  del siemes a56i tiene una resistencia al lado del procesador que le impide ejecutar esta comunicacion..
> 
> ahora.......ya probe  lo que me dijo el  Master de chico001,
> 
> AT
> (delay 1 segundo)
> ATD 3176820887
> (delay 1 segundo)
> (delay 1 segundo)
> (delay 1 segundo)
> (delay 1 segundo)
> (delay 1 segundo)
> (delay 1 segundo)
> (delay 1 segundo)
> (delay 1 segundo)
> (delay 1 segundo)
> ATH
> 
> Lo que ocurre es no llama, en la pantalla se observa   "Llamada terminada"....ahora si.........
> Chico001  si fueras a hacer una llamada como harias el codigo?
> 
> Gracias



Hola Plank, queria preguntarte si no tuviste problemas con el apagado del modem y como lo resolviste? tu hiciste la interfaz? que configuración usaste para la conexion serial? hay un API para el uso de comandos AT para atmega. quedo a la espera de alguna respuesta.


----------



## Chico3001

Cuando ejecutas el comando ATH el modem tiene que responder "OK" indicando que ejecuto el comando.... 

En cuanto a alguna API para ATMEGA no he visto... pero de seguro debe existir alguna por alli... o si ocupas C es simple exportar una de algun otro micro para que funcione en el MEGA


----------



## omega1024

Hola,

En esta página hay un ejemplo de envio de SMS desde un PC por medio de comandos AT 
SMS desde PC


----------



## paulo78

Hola a todos

he estado leyendo sus comentarios de como enviar un sms a un cell 
estoy haciendo algo igual solo que yo tengo un celular motorola k1m CDMA, he intentado hacer la comunicacionde desde mi pc y ninguna respuesta 

yo utilizo

AT
ATDT5143580044

y me sale ERROR

alguien ya utilizo estos celulares motorola K1m?
para utilisar comandos AT necesariamente debo usar celulares GSM?

muchas gracias  por sus respuestas

Paulo


----------



## electroglodita

Hhhhhhoooe parceros me interesaría saber si alguno de ustedes tienen un listado de los nokia que responden a los códigos AT, me gustaría trabajar con nokia únicamente pero si se atraviesa otra marca no importa vale desde que sea fácil desarrollar en protoboard el cable de datos no importa.


----------



## DAUS

Hola a todos, hace poco me intereso por lo de la comunicación entre un micro (atmel) y un cel tengo muy buena información con ustedes espero me puedan ayudar un poco mas yo encontré una imagen en la cual ahí una gran lista de celulares y de marcas que son compatibles con comandos AT aquí se las dejo:


----------



## esgaver

Veo que controlais el tema un monton, infinitamente mas que yo, por eso acudo a vosotros para yn proyecto que tengo entre manos. No se si es posible realizarlo o no, pero ahi va mi propuesta.

Veo que se pueden controlar moviles  a traves del pc o de una tarjeta, pero se puede hacer lo siguiente?

Quiero que un movil envie fotos instantanemente a otro movil predeterminado, es decir, que cuando haga click para sacar una foto, automaticamente envie la foto a otro movil que le hayamos dicho anteriormente. Es para un asunto de seguridad. El problema de apretar el boton de hacer la foto ya lo he solucionado, pero esto me trae de cabeza. No se si me he explicado, pero en pocas palabras es apretar el boton de hacer foto y que se envie a otro telefono el solito, y que se pueda repetir tantas veces como haga falta.
Ahi queda el reto. Si hay alguien que haya hecho algo parecido, agradeceria su explicacion.
Saludos


----------



## Pull1988

Hola alguno de Uds sabe cual es el comando at para recibir mensajes de texto estoy utilizando un modulo GSM ZTE, el envio de mensajes no es el problema, el problema esta en la recepcion.
Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## hammer_go

AT+CMGL="ALL"
Este comando muestra todos los mensajes recibidos.

AT+CMGR=<INDICE>
Muestra un mensaje en específico (el indice es un numero y no lleva los simbolos <>).

Tambien se puede mostrar todos los que tengan un status en particular, como los no leidos, los leido, etc., pero no me acuerdo en este momento de la sintaxis, dejame buscarlos.

Saludos...


----------



## Pull1988

hammer_go agradezco mucho tu ayuda pondre en practica estos comandos que me estas compartiendo.
saludos cordiales


----------



## jamirto

Hola Soy nuevo En esto de los comandos AT alguien me podria decir como empezar , si nececito cargador ,programas etc... XFA


----------



## Pull1988

hola amigo primero tienes que definir que quieres hacer segun eso entran los comandos at, ellos se lo utiliza para establecer comunicaciones con los modems gsm o con los mismos celulares q soportan dichos comandos que son casi todos, generalmente se establece comunicacion a traves del Hyperterminal de windows


----------



## jamirto

Gracias por responder pull1988.
ºLo que deseo es que me  mande msj a mi cel si hay una apertura de puerta .
ºotra tarea es que si le mando msj me encienda las luces de la casa 
Nota : ya lo hice el  ultimo punto pero sin comandos 
gracias que no tengo idea por donde empezar


----------



## Pull1988

Bueno te comento que yo estoy realizando un proyecto similar al tuyo, bueno yo utilice comandos at para que el pic me mande un sms de confirmacon de alguna accion a traves de un modem GSM y me funciona perfectamente, justamente par lo que es envio de sms te sirven los comandos at por ejm AT+CMGF=1 es para que al sms lo pongas en modo texto, ya que originalmente viene puesto en modo PDU, segundo AT+CMGS=#TELEFONICO al cual vas a enviar el mensaje, le das enter y de ahi escribes el cuerpo del sms propiamente.
saludos


----------



## jamirto

pull1988 gracias  por tu aporte pero sabes me quede igual.donde voy a escribir este comando AT+CMGF=1 .es como c++? o donde voy a ingresar?


----------



## Pull1988

Osea amigo depende en que vayas a programar puedes ingresarlos en cualquier lenguaje que yo sepa, en mi caso yo programo en basic, entonces primero define en que vas a programar amigo eso te sugiero


----------



## jamirto

Hola y gracias por tus aportes:
En C para empezar a programar


----------



## Pull1988

Bueno para serte sincero no he utilizado C hace mucho tiempo pero debe haber alguna instruccion que se utilice el comando serout que quiere decir mandar datos serialmente desde el pic a cualquier otro lado ya sea una pc o un modulo gsm, trata de investigar ese comando en C


----------



## jamirto

ok muchas gracias  creo que voy a estudiar  jejeejj


----------



## jamirto

no me quedo claro sorry ,tengo que usar la pc siempre o basta con el pic y el celular?


----------



## Chico3001

Basta con el PIC y el Celular.... el PIC le envia comandos SMS al Celular para que este los ejecute...


----------



## royer17486

buenas necesito saber como le hago para leer un sms  con comandos at desde el pic...por fa...no se si hacerlo con interrupciones o con funciones nmas.. 
 ayuda porfa..


----------

